# Beautiful Russian Art Pieces...



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi just found this site for absolutely gorgeous, unique watches









the link

http://www.andrewvorontsov.com/works.html

john.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very clever, but not my cup of fair trade


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Wonderful, I love to see this kind of creative craftsmanship:


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Very clever, but not my cup of fair trade


I quite like the dragonflies







.

Mac. Doesn't it remind you of your aerie faerie Tyrannasaurus Rex days 







?


----------

